# 2001 A6 Avant with 1998 A8 Rims... will it work?



## Harmon33 (Mar 26, 2011)

I can get ahold of some 1998 A8 rims pretty cheap and was wondering if they will fit/work on my 2001 A6 Avant? Any help/advice is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Whats the size and offset? Some D2 wheels have quite a high offset so will hit the suspension on a C5. Less than 40 and you should be ok :thumbup:


----------



## Harmon33 (Mar 26, 2011)

The website I found for a resource on both types of stock rims (my 16" wineglass and the 17" A8 5-spoke) shows my current rims have a 45mm offset and the A8 rims have a 48mm... is that close enough or will that work? (Sorry to sound clueless about this but I am, that's why I'm asking on here!)


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Presumably you are talking about the A8 fat fives? Those are 8" wide, so it will be quite tight compared to your 16s which will probably be 7" wide (maybe 7.5 - not sure which ones you mean). The most likely place they will touch is the top curve of the suspension upright, depending on what tires you fit. You ought to have 235 45 17 to keep the right rolling radius, but 225 45 17 will give you more space.

I would say with 235s it will be very close and possibly rub on the suspension, 225 you should be ok. Can't say for certain they'll fit tbh. Worth a try if they're cheap enough, but be prepared to fit spacers to clear the front suspension. 

The A8 tires won't fit btw - they'll be 225 55 17 which is miles too big.

Hth :beer:


----------

